# Spanish Rally



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

PLease put me on the list for the Spanish rally. We are planning to spend four months down there as from the end of September. It will be nice to meet up with fellow members.

Flyboy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Flyboy, go here, scroll down and add your name to the list!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rally

Enjoy your trip!

 Regards M&D


----------

